# Yuris revenge network issues



## TheSimon (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello

I have two copys of yuris revenge (purchased) and two computers(reasonably new) on my network. I want to connect them for network games

However when i click to start loading the network game, one computer freezes halfway, the other loads, and then says conneciton to other lost, and about 5 minutes later the other loads and states and says connection lost.

This is consistantly happening.

Both comps are Windows XP, (AMD 2400XP & AMD 2500XP)
Both radion cards (9600 and 9200)
256 and 512 mb of ram
ethernet network, with a dlink router/switch/modem between. 
Mobpos are Asus a7n8x and a7n8x-e, with two network cards each. (this amy be the issue, but cant pinpoint it)

I would most appreciate it if anyone could help me.

Cheers.
Simon


----------



## TheSimon (Dec 6, 2004)

*additionally*

As i have said before both computer have two network ports on the motherboard.

I tryed connecting them through yuris, and the table shows the results
(1) is network card 1
(2) is network card 2
* indicates this computer acted as server

Computer 2 Computer 1 Result
* (1) (1) Comp 1 gets denied entry into game

(1) * (1) Comp 2 cannot see the game 
hosted by Comp 1

* (2) (1) cannot see each other
(2) * (1) 

(2) * (2) Comp 2 gets denied entry into game
*(2) (2) Comp 1 cannot see the game 
hosted by Comp 2

* (1) (2) computers join and game (1) * (2) starts loading however computer 2
gets halfway and freezes and
computer 1 gets into the game and 
says that the connection is 'lost' 

thanks


----------



## slavick07 (Sep 20, 2004)

1. Do you have the latest patch?

&

2. Yuri's Revenge requires the IPX/SPX network protocol, do you have that installed for your network?


----------



## Radioactiveduck (May 10, 2009)

k, so, I just spent a day and a half sorting through forums and working on getting YR networked, and I made a checklist of all the things we had to fix to get it working. Hope this helps anybody struggling with it.

Get an *IPX protocol* installed on your network drive, make sure the *Frame type* is set to *802.3* and the *Network Number* and *Internal Network Number* are set to *00000000*. Ours were already installed, but if you have trouble getting that set up just Google "Install IPX Protocol". Should be a piece of cake.

Select the correct network card in Yuri's Revenge by running the game and going to *Options: Network*. You can tell which number is correct by going to your start menu in Windows and selecting *Run*. Type in *cmd* and hit enter, a command prompt will show up. Type in *ipconfig /all* and hit enter. The correct network card will be the *Physical Address* listed for whatever device connects you to the internet (Typically Local Area Connection 3, and typically this is the only device listed).

Some antivirus programs block computers trying to play Yuri's Revenge. In our case, any player with Symantec Endpoint Protection was unable to see other players in the Lobby, and vice versa. We had issues keeping Network Threat Protection in SEP disabled, so we uninstalled Symantec altogether just to test if it was blocking the game, and as soon as we uninstalled in we could see each other in the Yuri's Revenge Lobby.

Check your physical network hierarchy for the computers you want to play with. In our case, we had the internet feeding a wireless router which was feeding a switch. One of the computers was connected wirelessly on the network, so it was connected directly to the router. The other two were connected to the switch, so they were further down the hierarchy than the wireless computer, and neither of the wired computers could see the wireless one in the lobby, but the wireless could see both of the others. To fix this, we had to switch the wireless computer to a wired network connection served off of the switch, not the router, and once we did that the other two computers were able to see that computer in the Yuri's Revenge Lobby. It could also be the case, of course, that switching to a wired connection is all we had to do to fix it. I've heard 802.3 isn't made for a wireless connection.

If you are using XP and you receive an error when booting up Yuri's Revenge, try going to the directory with the Yuri's Revenge executables in it (they're named *Yuri.exe* and/or *RA2MD.exe*). For each of these, *right click* on the executable, select *Properties*, go to the *Compatibility* Tab, and under *Compatibility Mode*, check the box that says *Run this program in compatibility for:*, then Select *Windows 98 / Windows Me* in the drop down menu and hit OK.

That should be all.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

What is your router model? as you will have to open ports. Additionally, make sure your anti-virus and firewall on both computers are not blocking the game.

Actually, when I make a LAN game I just take an Ethernet cable and connect 2 computers directly and then it works fine, so you can try that too, just the cable does not go though any modems/switches/routers.


----------



## Radioactiveduck (May 10, 2009)

I'm sorry, I think I may have been unclear. I did get Yuri's Revenge working after checking all the things I've listed, I was just making the post so anybody else having issues could go over the list.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Not to be rude or anything but I was not talking to you I was talking to TheSimon.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

this thread is 5 years old


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

How do threads this old go so unnoticed?....


----------



## cobweb2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi there, not sure if it's appropriate to make this a response to the existing thread or start a new one.. but anyhow..

I'm a die hard RA2 Yuri's Revenge fan. I went on a several-month haitus and recently began playing again on my WinXP SP3 machine. Everything is fine *except*, after each online game, as soon as it ends (whether I win or lose), my internet connection completely freezes. This is more than just losing the ability to go back into the chat room and find (or create) a new game to play. I lose *all* internet connectivity, I can't surf, IM doesnt work, I can't even ping my DSL modem.

I have played Yuri's Revenge on SP3 in the past (though it was on a different motherboard)... back then I never needed to modify the shortcut to "emulate Win98" for the game to work. I have to do this now, though I dont know if this is related to the problem.

So basically I have to reboot the machine after each online battle, in order to restore my internet connection.

Any thoughts or suggestions people can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Radioactiveduck (May 10, 2009)

cobweb2:

Your problem sounds like it's got to do with either your antivirus or your router configuration. I'm not extremely familiar with port functions on routers, but you should find what port yuri's revenge network's over and be sure to open that port on your firewall/router. There are a couple other things you can to to diagnose where the problem is coming from.

- Switch your router out for a simple hub/switch, or just connect directly to your hub/switch if you already have one in your network hierarchy. If you stop having the problem here, it's clearly a problem with your router, probably some security configuration.
- Disable your antivirus and/or firewall. I'm inclined to think that's probably where the problem lies. As my old post said, I had a lot of trouble networking Yuri's Revenge with an antivirus program running to such an extent that I had to just uninstall the antivirus entirely.
- If disabling your antivirus/firewall doesn't work, try networking Yuri's Revenge on a different computer and see if you run into the same problem. If you don't, the problem is obviously a configuration specific to your computer rather than your network. If you do, it's either a very basic configuration on whatever operating system you're using or it's something wrong with your network setup.

Let me know if any of this helps. More importantly, if you figure out what the problem is, please post what fixed it for other users.


----------



## cobweb2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr Duck,

Thanks very much! I will give these options a try. If I remember correctly, I do have the executable allowed in the Windows firewall, and I also am forwarding the appropriate ports in the combo DSL modem/router... me doing this leads me to think that if I had done something wrong, the game would not work at all, but I know how firewalls can act funny. Could be that the AVG antivirus is also involved so I will see what's going on there... though in the past I've never had problems while running windows firewall and AVG antivirus.

I will also see about reinstalling the Shared Internet files and maybe also reinstalling the game entirely if all else fails.

Another strange issue recently started happening as well. I previously never had any trouble sharing maps (new maps that I downloaded from fan websites or got from other players who hosted a new map).

What I'm accustomed to is that when a player joins my game and does not have the map I want to use, it says it will be transfered to them at the start of the game. Recently, it simply says "the other player does not have this particular map". It makes no mention of transferring it. In this situation, the other players cannot press Accept to start the game. Have you heard of this happening before?

Lastly, while I have your attention - is there any way to prevent the Reconnection Error that often happens when there are hundreds of units all moving around in the game? I suspect this is just a bug or performance limitation in the game that will never be fixed, just wondering if there's any preventive measures on this or if it's just a fact of life. Sometimes I alternatively get a "internal error, game must be shut down" message.

Thanks!


----------

